# Do I need a heater in a shrimp tank



## fourtanks (Sep 21, 2007)

I am setting up a 3g pico for cherry shrimp. My room temp stays around 74 year round. Do I need a heater for the cherry shrimp?

The tank is only about 8" deep minus 2" subrate. Does anyone know of a heater that is less than 6"?


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

It should be fine, but how about at night?


----------



## tundragirl (Feb 15, 2006)

If it stays that temp at night you should be fine. most nanos though are at that temp only when the light is on.... check the temp first thing when the light is turned on. if below 68-70 you might need a heater at night.
Cindy


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't use a heater in my shrimp tank and all is well. Our house might get down to the high60s/low70s at night if we don't use the heater, but it's in the 70s range for the most part. During the summer, however, all bets are off. My tanks have gotten up into the mid80s or higher, although nothing horrible happened, except the apparent plant stress and algae seems to like that more.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

If you're handy, you can make yourself a heating pad, like in a heating blanket or under tile heater.. YOu can put that under your little tank... Of course, you'd need a regulator.


----------



## fourtanks (Sep 21, 2007)

Doa! It just occurred to me that I could place a submersible heater horizonally.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

mistergreen said:


> If you're handy, you can make yourself a heating pad, like in a heating blanket or under tile heater.. YOu can put that under your little tank... Of course, you'd need a regulator.


That reminds me of the undergravel heating pads that people used to swear by. I used to read aquatic digest mailing list back in the mid/late 90s and quite a few people used them. I never hear about it anymore though, so it's probably not necessary.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

ringram said:


> That reminds me of the undergravel heating pads that people used to swear by. I used to read aquatic digest mailing list back in the mid/late 90s and quite a few people used them. I never hear about it anymore though, so it's probably not necessary.


oh, only as an alternative to a submerged heater. And i'd place the heater pad outside & under the little fish pico or whatever.

I actually made a DIY undergravel heater when I was a kid... I didn't notice any improvement in plant growth.


----------



## Rod Hay (Feb 11, 2006)

I ran a 10 gallon shrimp tank thru all of last winter with no heater what-so-ever. The temps would go up some during the daytime - around 70; at night would hover around 68. I kept my home at 70 when I'm in and around 68 when we're out and during nightime. I saw no problem with the shrimp living, growing and breeding.

I also selected plants which would be fine with cooler temps.

With your home remaining at 74, I think you 'd be fine with no heater.


----------

